# No digital music on Amazon.ca?



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there something reason that I don't know about that explains why Amazon.ca doesn't have digital music downloads? In the US, they're often a good alternative to iTunes but the option not available on Amazon.ca it basically makes iTunes a monopoly here.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Can you not sign up for Amazon.com, as I've ordered from there a few times (items I couldn't get on Amazon.ca)? Open an account, like you would with .ca and then buy or download.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have Amazon Music, and there is a drag & drop box for downloads. I've never used it, but it's there.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have noticed that too.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I believe that you may be able to DL from the Amazon music app. 

I signed up for the 4 months for .99 and I quite surprised by some of the slightly more obscure stuff that they have.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I have Amazon Music, and there is a drag & drop box for downloads. I've never used it, but it's there.


Sorry, somehow missed this.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

There is Amazon Prime music too, much of it is free with membership, too. Prime gives your free shipping, free reading, music and access to Prime Video--I think it costs around $100 per year (making it much, much cheaper than cable, for example).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Worth it IMO.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

When I stream music all day on amazon music, do the artists get anything out of that? Anything at all??


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> When I stream music all day on amazon music, do the artists get anything out of that? Anything at all??


1 billionth of one cent.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty cool calculator for how much different streaming services pay artists. 

YouTube pays less than $1.00/thousand*** streams up to Napsters(they still around?)$19. 

Most others sit around $4-7. 

***arbitrary number I picked.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Oops....









How Much Do Music Streaming Services Pay Musicians in 2022


Find out how much music streaming platforms pay artists, learn the factors that affect royalty payments & use our Music Streaming Royalties Calculator.




www.dittomusic.com


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Jim Soloway said:


> Is there something reason that I don't know about that explains why Amazon.ca doesn't have digital music downloads? In the US, they're often a good alternative to iTunes but the option not available on Amazon.ca it basically makes iTunes a monopoly here.



For digital music downloads, you could also try:






7digital Canada | High-quality Digital Music Downloads


7digital provides a catalogue of over 30 million high-quality music tracks and a wealth of uniquely curated recommendations. Browse, buy, listen and download!




ca.7digital.com


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Doug B said:


> For digital music downloads, you could also try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

No problem, Jim-glad I could help.


----------

